# foxpro hellfire



## ohiohunter88 (Jan 30, 2012)

has any used the foxpro hellfire thinking about getting one i went to my sporting good store they only had the spitfire ,zr2 ,fx3 and the hellfire i dont know if they would be able to get the wildfire 2 or not they wanted $319 for the hellfire and wanted $399 for the fx3


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Hellfire is a good unit...I need reading glasses for the small print on the remote, but I'm OLD... Sportsman's Den has them for $319??? Buy it!!!! :teeth:


----------

